# Architecture of Arches



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

La Mesquita, Cordoba Spain









Amien Cathedral









Met Life, NY









Mayan arch


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I always liked this one in Munich, Germany.


















Some other archs. 
Can't leave the Gateway Arch out of this.


























Not a man made arch, but an arch none the less.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Toronto's CNE Arch.. (I dont really know the proper name)


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

India Gate









Gateway of India









Red Fort


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

@ Siopao
The name is the Princess Gates but the actual arch has no name.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I just love city gates
In Seoul


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Street lamp arches (with christmas decorations)- Bellville, Cape Town


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In *France*:
The "Arc de Triomphe" in Paris:










































The "Carrousel du Louvre" in Paris:


































The "Porte de Saint Denis" in Paris:


















The "Porte Saint Martin" in Paris:










The "Grande Arche" in La Defense:










The Eiffel Tower: 










Glanum's Arc of Triumph in Saint Remy de Provence:










The Arc of Triumph in Orange:










Germanicus's Arc of Triumph in Saintes:










The "Porte de Paris" in Lille:










A Natural Arc in Vallon Pont d'Arc:


----------



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

a simple arc in a small town in the Philippines


----------



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

*Arch at University of Santo Tomas, Philippines*
the oldest university in Asia


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens:


















Athens Olympic Agora by Calatrava


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Arch of Constantine in Rome














































Arch of Janus in Rome


















The Arch of Titus



















Olympic Arch in Turin


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

some Lisbon arch's:

arch of Spain square:








Macau arch:
















arch of Augusta street:


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

british war memorial at Thiepval by Edwin Lutyens


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

The Galerian Arch Thessaloniki, Greece:


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> In *France*:
> The "Arc de Triomphe" in Paris:


I don't really know what sets it apart from those countless other Arc de Triomphe pics I've seen, but I must have stared at that picture for at least 5 minutes... Absolutely stunning!!! :eek2:


----------



## Mimar (Mar 25, 2006)

Mostar bridge


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Great thread.
I don't think it's been posted yet, so here is the Washington arc in New York








And that arch in brooklyn:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks to Eddyk who first posted these. The great Arch at Wembly Stadium in London. These were taken last month I believe


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Justme said:


> Thanks to Eddyk who first posted these. The great Arch at Wembly Stadium in London. These were taken last month I believe


Beautiful! Here's some more London arches:

*Tower Bridge:*










*Admirality Arch*










*Marble Arch*










*Wellington Arch*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Barcelona and surroundings:

Arc de Barà, in the province of Tarragona (80 kms south of Barcelona and 20 north of Tarragona city). Roman arch, was built at the end of 1st century BC.










Barcelona, by the Parc de la Ciutadela, this arch was built on 1888 when the city held the Universal Exposition


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pic...

Calatravas Archs in Athens

























Greece ancient Olympia Stadium Entrance:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow cool thread!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

A Famosa, Malacca, Malaysia. 
among the oldest surviving European architectural remains in Asia. (1586)

http://www.cuti.com.my/Sub/Melaka/afamosa.jpg
http://www.maiks-web.de/singmalbilder/0889 - Melaka - 2009.jpg


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

hkskyline said:


>


WHERE?


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Arco da Rua Augusta in Lisbon



















Arco de Sao Bento



















Arco do Alegrete










Arco de Sao Vicente


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cidade_Branca said:


> WHERE?


Grand Army Plaza
Brooklyn, New York


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Hadrians Arch, Athens.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

*Princess Gate, Toronto:*


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^Great photos. Just a correction, it should be *Princes' Gates*, after Edward, Prince of Wales


----------



## logorithm (Aug 7, 2006)

Quoted from * Malaysian Low-Rise Architecture*



nazrey said:


> *Putrajaya*
> Putrajaya Civic Center
> by djbabylon
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seville*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Gateway Arch St. Louis Missouri*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Vrooms said:


> *Gateway Arch St. Louis Missouri*


By the way, I have an old thread about the park areas @ the Gateway Mall :

*St. Louis Seeks to Reinvent Green Spaces*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575933


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

The arch of Vác:
built: 1764
architect: Isidore Canevale
style: late baroque









big


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Lapa's Arches, in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> *Gateway Arch St. Louis Missouri*


The best ~


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal

Águas Livres Aqueduct *

Construction started in 1731 under the direction of Italian architect Antonio Canevari, replaced in 1732 by a group of Portuguese architects and engineers, including Manuel da Maia, Azevedo Fortes and José da Silva Pais. Between 1733 and 1736, the project was directed by Manuel da Maia, who in turn was replaced by Custódio Vieira, who would remain at the head of the project until around 1747.

Custódio Vieira conceived the centerpiece of the aqueduct, the arches over the Alcantara valley, completed in 1744. A total of 35 arches cross the valley, covering 941 m. The tallest arches reach a height of 65 m, and many are pointed, reminiscent of arches in Gothic style. It is considered a masterpiece of engineering in the Baroque period.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New Delhi


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*"Labna Arch"* *(Puuc Arch)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/archer10/4724850840/in/set-72157623908956569/


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

*Arch of Pope Paul V*
Rome

http://rerumromanarum.blogspot.it/2014/08/arco-di-paolo-v.html


----------



## Scorpy (Jul 14, 2010)

Belgium - Brussels - Arcades du Cinquantenair/Triomfboog van het Jubelpark





































Entrace to the northern hall


----------



## Majtthew (Aug 28, 2014)

Washington arc in New York


----------

